
Too Many Books? - prostoalex
http://www.nybooks.com/blogs/nyrblog/2015/apr/16/too-many-books/?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=NYR%20Einstein%20Plains%20Indians%20Chinese%20novel&utm_content=NYR%20Einstein%20Plains%20Indians%20Chinese%20novel+CID_6d8c6d3747e97ffa2f7e1c98dda3648b&utm_source=Email%20marketing%20software&utm_term=Too%20Many%20Books
======
niels_olson
We built a Little Free Library at our house and while it gets used (I love
watching the soccer mom screech to a halt, three kids get out, grab books, and
go) we have been inundated with books. The weekly selections we put out are
absolutely curated, but we have actually gotten choosy about what we even take
to Goodwill. Authors from Fox News go in the trash immediately, as do all
quick-rich schemes. And still the piles of books grow.

Anyone in San Diego have any interest in books?

------
ChuckMcM
It strikes me as a valid point that when books are "easy" to get, they get
taken for granted. However I don't agree with the thesis that abundance leads
to less appreciation for good books. (whether they are electronic or printed)

------
dharbin
It takes a lot to make a stew

A pinch of salt and laughter, too

A scoop of kids to add the spice

A dash of love to make it nice, and you've got

Too many books

Too many books

Too many books

Too many books

Too many books

Too many books

Too many books

Too many books

Too many books

